# INNSBRUCK and SALZBURG: In Austria’s Mountain Capitals



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

INN RIVER 

Once you’ve made it down, the area overlooking the Inn river ("Innsbruck" means literally Bridge over the Inn) just North of the old town is quite scenic, with its city villas and gardens.


Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INNSBRUCK: Nordpark*

Twice host of the Winter Olympic Games and with some of the world’s top facilities, Innsbruck has been a destination for sports lovers for decades. If you like Winter sports, especially skiing, you’ll be spoiled for choice in Innsbruck. Urban buses can take you to areas hosting world cup competitions and even glaciers with huge vertical drops. But if you just want a quick afternoon for gliding down, the Hungerburg is also the main way up Nordpark, a ski area which could literally not be any closer to the center of town! During my Spring visit, kids were mostly taking advantage of the last remaining patches of snow, but the possibilities for skiing in the region are endless, and significantly cheaper than in rival regions in Switzerland and France. 

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INNSBRUCK: Hungerburgbahn*

Those pretty mountains are of course beautiful from below, but you must go up! No hiking boots or equipment needed, you lazy tourist. Just a quick stroll from the old town will take you to the base of the Hungerburg “zipper” train, which will whisk you across the river and up the hill to the base of a two-stage cable car, to the top of the Nordkette (north chain) that overlooks the city. This is not just an easy way up a breathtaking place, it’s also a fun, cool ride in a sleek piece of modern urban infrastructure linking city with nature. Appropriately, the base and middle stations are modern pavillions designed by the late star architect Zaha Hadid. 

url=https://flic.kr/p/2dP2yds]







[/url]Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG AND INNSBRUCK: In Austria's Mountain Capitals*

To the visitor, Austria can seem like a perfect country of clean cities, polite people and wonderful landscapes. With the exception of Switzerland, no other European country is so closely identified with the Alps. Innsbruck and Salzburg are not the only state capitals of the mountain regions, but they are the largest. These aren’t big European cities like Vienna, the national capital, but these towns offer a wonderful combination of sport possibilities, culture, history and city life. 

INNSBRUCK

Now, while Salzburg is right where the mountains begin to rise, Innsbruck, the capital of Tirol is smack in the middle of the Alps, surrounded by peaks. With its busy airport, imperial heritage, and Winter sport facilities, this wonderful place punches well above its weight in the crowded world of European tourism. It is smaller than Salzburg, but it also feels more modern and authentic, and you’ll see tiny bits of gritty urban life outside the old town. Its historic core is much smaller, but it never feels like an open-air museum, like Salzburg sometimes does, and you’ll see many less bus tour groups crowding its narrow streets. 

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous and your captures are great, interesting composition. Austria is such a beautiful country.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Wonderful shots! Haven´t been to Salzburg and Innsbruck for a while, so I enjoy your photos even more!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set from Austria!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So much beauty... Phantastic shots, Alejandro - thank you! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Really lovely and scenic pictures!! Cool mountainviews!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Austria; well done :applause:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Wonderful impressions from Innsbruck. When I was a schoolboy ,my schoolclass traveled for two weeks to Garmisch -Partenkirchen in South bavaria. For one day we made a tour to Innsbruck, it was rally cool there , but it is long ago, it was in 1984 !
But in recent weeks I have seen a TV travel docu dealing with Innsbruck.There I have seen this wonderful metro -cable-car stations and also the view from rock into the city, so your pics are like a deja vu .


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing thread and really beautiful photos! Thanks!


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Give us some more!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, we would like to see more...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Salzburg: From the Mönschberg*

The views from the Mönschberg aren’t bad, either. Salzburg may not be ringed by snow-capped peaks, but it’s definitely not lacking in the scenic beauty department!

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: Museum of Modern Art*

Just beyond the Horse Pond, a tunnel crosses the hill towards the South-West. But if you walk a few meters into it, you’ll soon reach the lift to the top of the hill. Here, the main sight is the Museum of Modern Art, a sleek, modern structure. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SAZLBURG: Old City Hospital*

Also at the base of the cliffs of Mönschberg, the old city hospital, a part of which now houses, Europe’s largest Toy Museum. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: Below Mönschberg Hill*

On the Northwest side of the old town, the hill of the Mönschberg, the lowest of Salzburg’s main three hills, closes off the old town and makes it narrow with its cliffs literally rising right above the streets. The famous Horse Pond, from the 17th Century, is an over-the-top baroque fountain with frescoes. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: The Old Town*

SALZBURG

Salzburg, the capital of the state of the same name, is one of Austria’s main tourist draws. It is much more touristy than Innsbruck, and the streets of the old town, the scenic river bridges and central cafés are full of other tourists. But you’ll quickly notice that many of these travelers, especially those from East Asia, are here to pay homage to the city’s most famous son, Amadeus Mozart, and that these are a brainier, somewhat more sophisticated bunch. You’ll definitely risk losing an eye to the selfie sticks, if you’re not careful, but the elegance of this city is never overwhelmed by its fans. 

Let’s check out the old town, duly registed in the UNESCO heritage sites. The old town has resisted the temptation of becoming occupied by tourist trinket shops, and while you’ll definitely see them, the old town is actually quite elegant and classy in terms of the shops and locales that line its narrow streets and commercial passages. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Kavim91 (May 30, 2011)

Been to Innsbruck, Salzburg and Vienna last year. Vienna is a beauty, but for some reason I really, really fell in love with Innsbruck. Lovely people, very hip but traditional town, the mountains are breathtaking.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Great - thanks a lot!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It's always a joy to look into your thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Went to both Salzburg and Innsbruck with college back in 1992 Beautiful places and great photo's, Brings back good memories.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*DOM ZU SALZBURG*

Checking out the interior of the Cathedral now

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: FRANZISKANERKIRCHE*

The Fransiscan church of Salzburg is the oldest one in Austria, and one of the few Gothic churches in the region. It didn't escape baroque ornamentation, of course. It is gloomy but really atmospheric. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: STIFT SANKT PETER*

The couryard of the Abbey of St Peter is now one of the nicest squares in town, and the Gothic church here is the one exhibiting the most architectural styles, from the romanesque portal to the high baroque ornamentation of the side chapels. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: KOLLEGIENKIRCHE*

The Collegiate Church is the second largest after the cathedral, but it's now devoted to contemporary art as part of the University. Its subtle white baroque interior makes it feel airy and light. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SALZBURG


Downtown Salzburg

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*LECH-ZÜRS*

Austria is one of THE world centers of winter sports, with great facilities and routinely hosting competitions at all levels. Among those, downhill skiing is the one that captures the imagination of active travelers around the world. If you are like me and prefer not to spend your holidays in the middle of the cold season, give Spring a try. If you choose well, you will find great conditions in the higher altitudes, and you won't have to settle for grey, short days once you're done with the mountains. I visited Lech, an especially charming spot. While the place clearly lives off tourism and most wooden buildings are hotels and condos, this isn't a fake-looking purpose-built resort, but a legitimate mountain town with its old churches and civic buildings. Lech isn't particularly high, but its location, deep in the snowy Arlberg Valley (you're no longer in the Tyrol, but in neighboring Voralberg) usually means plenty of snow taking a long time to melt away. Another advantage of a Spring ski visit, is cost. This is an elegant, upmarket place, and one I just wouldn't be willing to pay in the high season. 

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lech, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

INNSBRUCK 


The charming old town

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr



Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr



Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Wonderful photos on this page - great!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALBURG:St Peter's Cemetery*

St Peter's Cemetery, just next to the funicular going up to the fort, is as nice a home as anyone could wish for as a final resting place. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: Mirabell Schloss*

Mirabell palace, a baroque palace from the 18th Century. The palace's real attraction is the gardens, and their perspective towards the fortress, across the river. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Salzburg: MARKAT PLATZ*

Makart Square and the Church of the Trinity form a nice ensemble.

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INNSBRUCK: Norh Side*

The North side is every bit at charming as the other bank of the Salzbach. It's roomier and larger squares and broader avenues cross it. But the cute alleys and baroque architecture are, of course, also here in full force. 

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SALZBURG: Mozarteum*

Salzburg wouldn't be so prominent in today's tourist world without its most famous son, Wolfgang A. Mozart. And of course, a concert hall, research center and archive on his life and work is based here: the Mozarteum.

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SALZBURG


Central Salzburg

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Salzburg, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

really great additions to this lovely thread! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

INNSBRUCK: OLD CITY

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

INNSBRUCK: Old City

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

INNSBRUCK Old City

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Innsbruck, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I have heard about these two cities... I guess I need to go back to Austria sometime soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see updates from those 2 Austrian cities


----------

